# Sensor Fuzed Weapon



## comiso90 (Jul 17, 2008)

Is this the death knell for the tank? An armor force without air superiority has always had a rough time but now it seems an armor force w/o air superiority faces extinction.

We have become very efficient at destroying tanks. The Iranians may as well turn their tanks into farming tractors.

watch:

Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com

.


----------



## yardbird78 (Jul 29, 2008)

Tanks always have been a rolling coffin. They can be devastating against infantry out in the open, but various anti-tank weapons can and have really taken a toll. I definately would not want to be in an armor unit with a flight of A-10 Warthogs around.

Darwin, O.F.


----------

